

Ask Steve #2 - Invest Your Time to Make Millions, Not Dollars - nickb
http://www.techquilashots.com/2007/07/29/ask-steve-2-invest-your-time-to-make-millions-not-dollars/#more-266

======
davidw
Something irritates me about the answer, but I can't quite put a finger on it.

He's right that Amazon is a bad way of making money. I hardly ever get
anything out of book links. His idea may very well not be a winner.

However... "try and make millions" sort of sounds like an excuse to never try.
If the guy's young, why not try a few things that make some money rather than
put things off waiting for a 'million dollar idea'.

